# backdrop



## cpuma2427 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am wanting to make a backdrop, I just don't know how thick the dirt needs to be. I am also going to a scrap yard to find a sheet of metal. I plan on angling it at a 45 degree angle behind the dirt. How thick should the metal be? If there any concerns about this idea please comment.-


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

See responses you already have at: http://www.handgunforum.net/forum-how-tos/29394-making-backdrop.html

It's best not to post the same question in two different places.


----------

